# Our First.......Yote Pic



## Wiley chaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Everyone, thanks for all the advice, sharing tips, and making this happen for me and my brother. We finally got lucky last night with our first NH coyote, weighed in at 42 lbs.


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! That is awsome, very nice looking yote. Now your hooked for life keep up the good work.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

congrats on ur first yote :beer:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

That is a big dog, Good Job!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is a big yote. Congrats!!


----------



## *bigstone (Feb 9, 2007)

Your smile pretty much says it all. Nice yote!


----------



## Wiley chaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks again everyone!


----------

